# Gondolin



## Bergile (Feb 14, 2003)

This maybe a stupid question, but where the heck is Gondolin. Does it say in the Hobbit, cos to be honest ive never got round to reading it.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 14, 2003)

At the time of the Hobbit, Gondolin was lost. That whole portion of middle earth was destroyed as a result of the breaking of Thangorodrim at the end of the First Age. 

It would have been west of the Blue mountains on the maps in the Hobbit and LOTR. 

For a full accounting, see the Silmarillion and Unfinished Tales.


----------



## Sirion (Feb 15, 2003)

Gondolin is a city, during the first age, of the elves. Earendil, Elrond's father and ancestor of Aragorn, was born there. It fell to Melko before the end of the first age.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 15, 2003)

It was an Elven city ruled by Turgon, and it was hidden so that Morgoth couldn't find it. It was the last of Elven kingdoms to stand, but in the end it fell after all. Now we've said enough, so read the Sil.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 15, 2003)

No we haven't said enough yet! You forgot to mention that the greatest elf ever, Glorfindel, lived there and killed a Balrog outside of the city when it fell!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

And another Elf, who also lived there, killed an even greater Balrog than Glorfindel.

Sorry, Glor, I just couldn't resist spoiling your fun.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 15, 2003)

not fair not fair!!!


----------



## gilgalad (Feb 15, 2003)

Not fair? Maybe! True? Definately!

Who's to say that Glorfindel couldn't have done it either though if the chace had fallen to him instead of the other elf?
I personally don't thimk so, but i'm sure glorf will dispute that, eh?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *And another Elf, who also lived there, killed an even greater Balrog than Glorfindel.
> 
> Sorry, Glor, I just couldn't resist spoiling your fun. *



Ecthelion is obivously the greatest elf ever


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gilgalad _
> *Not fair? Maybe! True? Definately!
> 
> Who's to say that Glorfindel couldn't have done it either though if the chace had fallen to him instead of the other elf?
> I personally don't thimk so, but i'm sure glorf will dispute that, eh? *



Are you saying that Glorfindel couldn't have beaten Gothmog!? Shame on you! Not only would he have killed him, he wouldn't have been stupid enough to get himself stuck underneath Gothmog so he would drown!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Are you saying that Glorfindel couldn't have beaten Gothmog!? Shame on you! Not only would he have killed him, he wouldn't have been stupid enough to get himself stuck underneath Gothmog so he would drown! *



Stupid? Was then Glorfindel stupid for falling off the cliff with the Balrog?


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2003)

He couldn't control that, there was a whip attached to him, he had no chance of surviving that. Ecthelion had a sword stuck in Gothmog, how hard is it to pull a sword out and jump off the guy before he drowns you?


----------



## Link (Feb 16, 2003)

^^^Actually, Ecthelion's arms were limp, and since he had a pointed helmet on, he lept up and stabbed Gothmog with his head, causing Gothmog to fall backwards into the deep fountain with Ecthelion's head (and the rest of him) stuck to Gothmog. It sounds sorta silly, but hey, if that's what it takes to kill gothmog, you gotta do whatcha gotta do........


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2003)

oh yeah I forgot it was his helmet, but still, how hard is it to pull your head out of your helmet?!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *oh yeah I forgot it was his helmet, but still, how hard is it to pull your head out of your helmet?! *



Yeah, OR free yourself of a worthless whip.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 16, 2003)

No one asked for your opinion!! Can't someone just let me have my fun just once? No one ever lets me get away with it, poor Glorfindel, I feel much like Yaygollum right now, now I know how he feels.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't be so upset Glor. I was just reacting to the fact that you were diminishing the worth of Echtelion's action to emphasize Glorfindel's worth.

I personally think that Echtelion's deed was greater, simply because it was Gothmog, the Lord of Balrogs, that he slew.

But if we take all the actions into consideration, I might lean more towards picking Glorfindel, because of his contributions in the war with Angmar and the fact that he rescued Frodo from the Ringwraiths.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 17, 2003)

I wasn't really upset Ithrynluin, I was just joking around, but I appreciate your support of Glorfindel all the same.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 1, 2003)

You're underestimating Gothmog people! Remember he slew a great many great people, including a certain Feanor. It would have taken more than leaving a jewel on a bridge for Glorfindel to "catch up" to Ecthelion, in all fairness.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 1, 2003)

Gilgalad have you read The Sil or not? Glorfindel kills a Balrog as well, and in doing so allows the escape of Tuor and Idril, who's child was Earendil, who saved Middle-Earth.


----------



## gilgalad (Mar 2, 2003)

I know that yeah. What i was saying is that the difference between the feat of Ecthelion (killing Gothmog) and that of Glorfindel (killing an anonymous balrog) are a bit farther apart than Glorfindel's actions in LOTR would "make up" for. I don't know if the way ive expressed this point makes much sense, if it doesn't ignore it!


----------

